# Good Deal on Micro Jig Grr-ripper at Lowes



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I read somewhere that Lowes was offering the Grr-ripper now, so I searched their site and lo-and-behold, they are starting to sell it. They currently have a $10 coupon code to knock it down to $49. I don't see sales on this very often, so I figured I would pass the notice to everyone that might be interested. I love mine and am thinking about a 2nd one for ripping long boards.

Coupon Code: 470000000090830
This code is good for $10 off any purchase of $50 or more. I don't recall when it expires, but it is good as of today.


----------



## KE4NYV (May 25, 2014)

Just tried the code and it came up invalid. Not available in my local store, so it's an web item only.

EDIT: Just tried a second time and it worked.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, it doesn't seem the Grr-ripper has made it to the brick and mortar stores yet, but at least it's free shipping. Glad you got it to work. There's also a 10% coupon for under $50. I just used one today to get supplies to build a moxon vise.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

They're available for a limited time in select Lowes stores.

Usually there is at least one or two Grr Ripper sales, and I recommend anyone who is looking to buy them get two. I just used mine to help apply pressure when cutting some drawer stock last night. I got my pair $95 from Rockler last year and blew my most of savings on the bridge handles ($110 total I believe). I think Woodcraft just had their annual Grr Ripper sale (2 of the Advanced units for $150?)


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link Rayne! I have one Grrriper and use it all the time, just ordered a second thanks to your post and coupon.


----------

